# Who is this?



## squerly

The poster needs to put up a picture and it's up to the rest of the forum to guess who it is. If nobody knows, the original poster needs to put up a hint. And so on until someone guesses correctly.


----------



## squerly

I'll start and this is a tough one. It's the woman on the right that your guessing.

Good luck!


----------



## squerly

Oh, and here's your hint... 
She doesn't like fruit, but she's familiar with a kind of berry.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

if i right clik on the posted picture the name  comes up, does that count?


----------



## squerly

OK, well it would have been a tough one if I had renamed the picture. This is a hell of a start isn't it...   

Well you get the idea, right?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

yup, let me hunt for the next one,be right back.............


----------



## squerly

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> yup, let me hunt for the next one,be right back.............


Yeah, you got part of it, but who did she play?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'm gonna have fun with this


----------



## EastTexFrank

Shows what I know.  I had to google her and it turns out I was looking at the wrong lady.  I thought we were talking about the ol' girl.  I don't think that I'm going to any good at this game.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> Yeah, you got part of it, but who did she play?


 From the clues posted. 





> She doesn't like fruit, but she's familiar with a kind of berry.


 
 My guess is another one of Obamas fictional moms, from the next place he "claims" to be from, that found out he was gay in college, and just now is coming forward to become a US citizen and reap all of the benefits. 

   What did i win? Hey just askin.


----------



## squerly

EastTexFrank said:


> Shows what I know. I had to google her and it turns out I was looking at the wrong lady.


Karen Notts is the young girl, we're looking for the ID of the older woman.  But knowing one is a dead givaway for the other...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Irecognize her, but can't come up with a name


----------



## squerly

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Irecognize her, but can't come up with a name


OK, come up with her character's name.  She played on the Andy Griffith show and lived in Mayberry...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Aunt Bea!!!


----------



## squerly

Nope. In the show she had a skinny boyfriend.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well then I have no idea!!! To get the correct answer I will have to cheat, so Iwill let somebody else get it


----------



## squerly

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Well then I have no idea!!!


You gotta remember she is 50+ years older in this picture!   Hint... she was the girlfriend of law enforcement.


----------



## pirate_girl

Betty Lynn, the actress who played Thelma Lou on the Andy Griffith Show.

http://www.greenevillesun.com/Local...its-DownTo-Talk-Mayberry-Mount-Airy-id-309420


----------



## JEV

Helen Crump, Opie's teacher???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

squerly said:


> You gotta remember she is 50+ years older in this picture! Hint... she was the girlfriend of law enforcement.


 
That;s just it. I havent watched the show in so long, the only people I can remember are Andy, Aunto Bea, Opie and Don Knotts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Betty Lynn, the actress who played *Thelma Lou* on the Andy Griffith Show


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


> Betty Lynn, the actress who played Thelma Lou on the Andy Griffith Show.
> 
> http://www.greenevillesun.com/Local...its-DownTo-Talk-Mayberry-Mount-Airy-id-309420


 
There you go!


----------



## squerly

Next?


----------



## squerly

OK, no takers? I'll try again then. We're lookng for the guy on the left. His family is and has been active in politics for may years.


----------



## muleman RIP

George Bush


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> George Bush


Damn Mule, that was fast.


----------



## squerly

I was a singer in the 70's.  (Squerly didn't like me much...)


----------



## pirate_girl

Linda Rondstadt


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Rosie O'Donnel? 


Uhm... Ann Wilson?


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


> Linda Rondstadt


OK PG...  You win again,  You need to be on Jeperdy!


----------



## pirate_girl

squerly said:


> You need to be on Jeperdy!




Okay.. who's this?


----------



## squerly

Which one?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

One of the girls from Petticoat Junction?


----------



## muleman RIP

Sandra Dee


----------



## pirate_girl

The woman Squerly haha

Nope Rusty...

Close Bill..


----------



## muleman RIP

Doris Day


----------



## pirate_girl

yep!!


----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## muleman RIP

Ronald Reagan


----------



## pirate_girl

No.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Ronald Reagan



Former president tho..
Mmk.. just gave it away...


----------



## muleman RIP

George Bush


----------



## pirate_girl

Nooooooooo!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Gerald Ford


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Gerald Ford



yep!


----------



## Doc

I knew the Gerald Ford pic but had crashed long before that was posted.  
Good idea for a thread squerly.  This should be fun.   
We need stuff like this to lighten the mood, getting us away from the depressing politics.


----------



## squerly

I was born in 1946. I never knew my father as he died before I was born. My stepfather had a problem with alcohol. And finally, I've been a devout Baptist since I was a young man. Who am I?


----------



## Doc

Hank Williams Jr.  aka Bocephus?


----------



## squerly

Doc said:


> Hank Williams Jr. aka Bocephus?


No, sorry Doc.  Although he does have moderate skills with a muical instrument.


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> No, sorry Doc. Although he does have moderate skills with a muical instrument.


 Slick Willie ?


----------



## squerly

Cowboy said:


> Slick Willie ?


Lol, yes.


----------



## Glink

Cowboy said:


> Slick Willie ?



that was my guess also; although I was going to call him Bubba C.


----------



## Doc

Cowboy said:


> Slick Willie ?


Good one cowboy.

Yep, sure does look like slick willie now that I know who it is.  

Who's next?  Come on, someone has a pic we can guess on.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Doc said:


> Good one cowboy.
> 
> Yep, sure does look like slick willie now that I know who it is.
> 
> Who's next? Come on, someone has a pic we can guess on.


 
OK I'll go


----------



## Cowboy

Jack Elam, my favorite bad guy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Jack Elam, my favorite bad guy.



He was one of the great ones. Your turn!


----------



## Cowboy

Should be easy for the old timers, and maybe some younger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Looks to me somebody had a shave


----------



## squerly

LOL, yes.  I know...  Too easy CB!


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Looks to me somebody had a shave


 Why yes, I did shave recently. 

Now who is it? 

A little hint, he was a very wise man. 


> I read in the newspapers they are going to have 30 minutes of intellectual stuff on television every Monday from 7:30 to 8. to educate America. They couldn't educate America if they started at 6:30.
> 
> ​


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I'ts Groucho Marx!

K who be this, then?>


----------



## Cowboy

Jack Benny, without makeup?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

close


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> close


 Well i dont know if i ever knew his real name, but he played Rochestor I'm perty sure.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Correct, and close enough. Name was Eddie 'Rochester' Anderson


----------



## Cowboy

Heres another easy one then. 

Actor, director, country musician,


----------



## muleman RIP

Glenn Campbell


----------



## Cowboy

Nope but good guess. 

and casino owner


----------



## nixon

Kevin Costner


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> Kevin Costner


 
By golly, I think you've got it!


----------



## Cowboy

nixon said:


> Kevin Costner


 Yup, this was the next clue. 

He has financially supported a variety of Democratic Party politicians, and campaigned for Barack Obama.


----------



## tiredretired

Actor, comedian.  US television series 1965-1971.


----------



## squerly

Umm, TR. It's important that you don't leave the person's name on the graphic when you upload it... kind of makes it too easy. Know what I mean? lol.


----------



## Cowboy

He's off Green acres but i cant remember his name or charactor.


----------



## squerly

Cowboy said:


> He's off Green acres but i cant remember his name or charactor.


 Hank Kimball


----------



## Cowboy

squerly said:


> Hank Kimball


 Thanks, that damn Mr Haney always gets stuck in my head and i cant never remember the rest of the cast.


----------



## tiredretired

squerly said:


> Umm, TR. It's important that you don't leave the person's name on the graphic when you upload it... kind of makes it too easy. Know what I mean? lol.



How in hell do you do that?  I didn't expect all my respectable friends here to cheat!  

I figger it out.


----------



## tiredretired

Alright, seeing is how I made it easy on you guys, can anyone tell me which character had a "crush" on Mr. Kimball?  

Question compliments of my wife who is a Green Acres fan.


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> How in hell do you do that?  I didn't expect all my respectable friends here to cheat!
> 
> I figger it out.


That is why I did not answer it. If you right click and select save as it will show the name of the file. Just type in headache or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Doc

Here is one I suspect most here know.  A long time actress, TV mainly AFAIK.   
This is the only pic I could find that didn't seem to easy.


----------



## tiredretired

Elizabeth Montgomery?


----------



## Cowboy

I'm still trying to find out what AFAIK means.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cowboy said:


> I'm still trying to find out what AFAIK means.


As Far As I Know


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Elizabeth Montgomery?


No.  I do believe this actress is younger than Elizabeth Montgomery.


----------



## Doc

Since the pic is on the previous page Here it is again along with another pic to make it mucho easier.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cheryll Ladd


----------



## Doc

No, good guess though.


----------



## Doc

Her TV families were 'loaded'


----------



## muleman RIP

Linda Grey


----------



## squerly

Linda Evans


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> Linda Evans


ding ding ding.   We have a winner.

She was so easily recognizeable in most of the other pics I found.  One of them showed her with Frankie Avalon as if she was in one of those beach movies he did.


----------



## squerly

That girl looked like 4 different women over the years.  But evey one of them was beautiful.


----------



## tiredretired

OK, here we go with another Petticoat Junction question.  This is the only clue for the time being.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Smiley Burnette!

(Have I ever mentioned my love of Green Acres and Petticoat Junction?)


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Smiley Burnette!
> 
> (Have I ever mentioned my love of Green Acres and Petticoat Junction?)



Correct!!  Smiley Burnett it is.  Known as Charley Pratt on the show.  Green Acres and Petticoat Junction are the best shows ever Rusty!!  

I remember seeing Smiley Burnett on a show called Country Music Jubilee every Saturday night.  My Dad liked the show and besides, it was the only English speaking TV station we could receive at that time.  1957.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Correct!! Smiley Burnett it is. Known as Charley Pratt on the show. Green Acres and Petticoat Junction are the best shows ever Rusty!!
> 
> I remember seeing Smiley Burnett on a show called Country Music Jubilee every Saturday night. My Dad liked the show and besides, it was the only English speaking TV station we could receive at that time. 1957.


 

Very cool.

Hey! Who the heck is this guy???


----------



## tiredretired

Don Ameche?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

No correcto!

Hint: Regular on Dean Martin's shows


----------



## tiredretired

The only Dean Martin regular that comes to mind is Dom DeLuise.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Nope. Hmm..... OK this should pin it down for ya. He played the drunk airline pilot on the Dean Martin Show


----------



## tiredretired

That last clue made it easy.  Foster Brooks.


----------



## Cowboy

Foster Brooks.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> That last clue made it easy. Foster Brooks.


 Cheater, you must type with MORE then one finger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

LOL TR got it!

Your turn, and I will leave you with the funniest bit I have ever seen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvAIFsIduF4"]Drunk Airline Pilot - Dean Martin and Foster Brooks      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> Cheater, you must type with MORE then one finger.



I can type 60 words a minute.  Give or take a minute.


----------



## Cowboy

TiredRetired said:


> I can type 60 words a minute. Give or take a minute.


 If i would have typed four words instead of just Foster Brooks, you would have allready guessed the next puzzle, Hell its probably Thursday now typing this much.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Okay, you got Linda Evans ... but who is the dude in this old surf movie?


----------



## muleman RIP

Harvey Lembeck


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> Harvey Lembeck



Nope - right movie series, wrong actor.  Lembeck played biker gang leader Von Zipper.
This actor's father is most remembered for his roles in westerns, although he was a
smash as a foreign correspondent.


----------



## muleman RIP

John Ashley


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a tough one!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Nope.  He and his father starred in a little-remembered 1959 TV western called "Wichita Town".


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> That's a tough one!



Maybe it was a bonehead question.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Additional Hint:  He was a body-builder, and the only actor in the surfer movies who really did surf!


----------



## pirate_girl

Joel McCrea?


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Joel McCrea?



You can't get much closer than that and still miss.  Give it one more shot!
(And stop thinking about dad.)


----------



## pirate_girl

??? LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Okay Popeye.. 
That's Jody McCrea (Joel Jr) with Linda Evans..
Beach Blanket Bingo.
He was born with the name same as his Dad, was he not?


----------



## muleman RIP

Jody McCrea


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Okay Popeye..
> That's Jody McCrea (Joel Jr) with Linda Evans..
> Beach Blanket Bingo.
> He was born with the name same as his Dad, was he not?



DING-DING-DING-DING-DING!!  We have a Winner!!!

His birth name was Joel Dee McRae, named for both his father (Joel McRae) and mother (Frances Dee).  When he went into
acting he combined the two to become "Jody" in an attempt (futile, I'm afraid) to avoid being confused and identified
with his dad.

But no, he was not a Junior.


----------



## pirate_girl

The Linda Evans/surf film and other clues put me on the right track, sorta lol



Who's This?


----------



## nixon

Frazier Cranes father, Martin in drag ?


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL No.
I thought this one would be guessed right away.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nixon said:


> Frazier Cranes father, Martin in drag ?


We have a winner


----------



## muleman RIP

Frankie Avalon


----------



## pirate_girl

Now you're just taking the piss! haha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Hint? I think I have an idea, but I am probably wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty, you shake my nerves and you rattle my brain..


----------



## muleman RIP

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## pirate_girl

uh huh!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## squerly

Holy cow!  That's JLL?


----------



## Doc

Who's this?


----------



## pirate_girl

Hillary hippy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Before Bill corrupted her!


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

It's Foster Brookes


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> Before Bill corrupted her!



I actually believe you've got that backwards!


----------



## squerly

I'm 85.


----------



## Big Dog

Brady bunch maid!


----------



## Doc

Big Dog said:


> Brady bunch maid!


good guess dawg.  It sure does look like her now that you mention it.     Before you guessed I had no clue.


----------



## squerly

Big Dog said:


> Brady bunch maid!


Yes, that's right! How did you know without any hints?   Watched Fox News this AM didn't you...


----------



## Big Dog

Nope I recognized her!


----------



## Danang Sailor

squerly said:


> Yes, that's right! How did you know without any hints?   Watched Fox News this AM didn't you...



I didn't watch Fox News either, and recognized her right away as Anne B. Davis, who played the secretary to Bob Cummings on
his '50's TV show!








I just didn't get here in time!


----------



## squerly

Who am I?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Now, he looks familiar...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mel Gibson


----------



## squerly

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Now, he looks familiar...


No, it's not him, it's someone else...


----------



## Catavenger

Like Groovy Dude! LOL what circus did she get those stripped pants from? I wish the pic. was in color. The dude is so clean cut he has to be Romney back on his Mormon mission. Hmmm maybe I even invited him in for a beer?


----------



## squerly

Danang Sailor said:


> Mel Gibson


Nope.


----------



## squerly

Catavenger said:


> Like Groovy Dude! LOL what circus did she get those stripped pants from? I wish the pic. was in color. The dude is so clean cut he has to be Romney back on his Mormon mission. Hmmm maybe I even invited him in for a beer?


What stipped pants?  You see more of the picture than me somehow...  Anyhow, no, it's not Romney.  But Romney knows him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

squerly said:


> What stipped pants? You see more of the picture than me somehow... Anyhow, no, it's not Romney. But Romney knows him.


 Obama?


----------



## squerly

Got to make the drive home, back in about 30.


----------



## squerly

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Obama?


No


----------



## Catavenger

OOOPS The stripped pants was Hillary I was looking to far back - Anyhow O.K. if it's not Romney looking at the squinty eyes it's Joe Biden?


----------



## squerly

Catavenger said:


> OOOPS The stripped pants was Hillary I was looking to far back - Anyhow O.K. if it's not Romney looking at the squinty eyes it's Joe Biden?


 Yes!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AH... not who I was thinking of.


----------



## Catavenger

Guess Who?


----------



## squerly

American or English?


----------



## muleman RIP

Prince Philip


----------



## nixon

Looks like Winston Churchill.


----------



## Catavenger

Nixon got it yep the greatest Prime Minister Sir Winston Himself.



> A man does what he must - in spite of personal consequences, in spite of obstacles and dangers and pressures - and that is the basis of all human morality.​


AND 





> Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery.
> 
> ​


 Winston Churchill​


----------



## nixon

Catavenger said:


> Nixon got it yep the greatest Prime Minister Sir Winston Himself.
> 
> AND  Winston Churchill​



Hey, working on getting two green dots here ........ ! A little help !


----------



## Doc

Who's this?


----------



## muleman RIP

First lady of France.


----------



## Doc

Nope.  She's from here in the US


----------



## Ironman

That almost looks like that Debbie Wasserman Schultz lady.


----------



## Doc

That's her.   She dressed herself up for a layout in Vogue.  Doesn't look much like the normal pics of her we see.  Thank goodness it's not a talking pic.


----------



## Doc

How about this one, anyone know who she is?

Think 90's TV.


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> How about this one, anyone know who she is?
> 
> Think 90's TV.


Are her initials "N. E." ?


----------



## Doc

Yes they are.     I did not think anyone would get it that fast.   I have a more recognizable pic on my work computer.   I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## thepooguy

i love this one. he would have put buck owens and roy clark on the hee haw unemployment line


----------

